# The Princess Of Lake Tang



## Xeno Keeper (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, just want to share some pictures of my Xeno. Nigrolabiata "Cherry Princess".
Thanks for looking


----------



## Thanusan (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow very nice..


----------



## kienoihn (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow those are my dream group they look amazing.


----------



## sumertiw (Dec 20, 2013)

Ohhh my God...
What a beautiful fish. The photos are equally good. 
Would you mind telling about your tanks specs? I see a piece of DW in there too?


----------



## jgilvey (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow - those shots are amazing.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Handsome fish! I did not know that an xenotilapia could look that good!


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Saw these on FB - absolute stunners. I've bred two types of Xenos but none looked this good. Top of my wants list. (Shame about their price!) Great photography also!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Great looking fish and photos! Do you have a full tank shot you could share?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Stunning photos!


----------



## adesh8028 (Feb 4, 2012)

amazing photos...


----------

